# Stocking Up



## samuel-a (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## jarlowski1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Got me jealous :G :mrgreen: . Looks awesome!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice Sam!

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks good Sam.

Nice to see you back.

Jon


----------



## Lou (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes indeed! I missed you hope all is well!


----------



## kurtak (Mar 25, 2020)

Very nice Sam 8) :mrgreen: 

And as other have said - good to see you pop in :!: 

I still remember (many years ago now) how you (along with so many others) helped me learn the fine art of refining - so I just want to say "Thank You" for all that help in my early years of learning - it has paid off well over the years :G 

Kurt


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 25, 2020)

Happy to see you guys still here.
Warms my heart to be back 'home'... 

Been really busy.
Hope to show of more of my work in the near future.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 1, 2020)

Welcome, Sam


----------



## floppy (Feb 20, 2021)

samuel-a said:


> IMG_20200319_171534.jpg



That’s a beautiful sight!!, I assume that is a Troy pound?


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 24, 2021)

> That’s a beautiful sight!!, I assume that is a Troy pound?



Indeed it does
:wink:


----------

